# getting ready for winter



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

since the cold weather is on its way or already here in some areas what do you guys do to winterize your power washers. i just drain mine and it gets stored indoors where its warm. anyone have any better methods


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

thats what i would do if i owned one and lived up north, i would just keep mine in my shop or garage it never gets below 32 in either one


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Last winter, I did the same. When I got it out to use in the spring, the pump didn't wanna stay "engaged" I had to take it part and clean it. So this year I'm gonna run dawn dish soap through the pump and NOT drain. Won't know if it's a better method till spring.

I think one of my biggest problems with this is, my water is on the "hard" side.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

just wondering but what is dish soap supposed to do to prevent problems?


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm hoping it will keep the valves from sticking. I've bin runnin alittle soap through after every use, this season. It seems to keep it operating smoother. Time will tell.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

ok let us know how it works out for you


----------



## heatman (Dec 25, 2010)

I have used this for the past several years and it seems to work well.


Shop Briggs & Stratton 4oz. Pump Saver at Lowes.com


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

welcome aboard heatman i've seen that in a few stores around here just too cheap to buy it


----------



## heatman (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I came over here from the MTF forum. I know the product I listed is a bit high but it will treat the PW for 2-3 years. I spray into thepump and leave it connected until spring so it doesn't run out. Then put up and HOPE I can find it the next fall.


----------



## chuckster (Feb 25, 2013)

pump saver is great!


----------

